# what is the best dry food and wet food to feed my 7 1/2 month pitbull cross mastiff?



## Gullhead (Jul 20, 2011)

hi i got a 7 1/2 month pit cross mastiff i wanted to know the best food to feed him wet food and dry food?

i just brought webbox chunk roll and have been feeding him that for the last 3 days usally i feed him butchers tripe and also butchers dry food chicken bite things as my staff eats them all the time

basically jus wanna know the best food thats got all the good stuff in for him dont wanna feed him no ****


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't know what you have available to you in London but here is a good thread to go by. It rates all the dog foods that are best. Obviously the foods with 5 stars are the best ones  http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/3749-pet-food-rating-comparison-chart.html


----------



## BlueBabies (Jul 15, 2011)

i feed Taste of the Wild. Does great for my dogs.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

The best food is going to greatly depend on the genetics of your dog, any known allergies, if your dog is going to be worked or if its more of a pet. This is also going to greatly depend on what your budget can handle as i know if you live in London its quite expensive in almost all areas.. Not sure about what kind of places you have though in terms of pet supplies.

If you are going to be doing heavy exercising on a daily basis or going to be doing "hard" training for working purposes (i.e protection) than it can benefit you to look into high protein diets, though whether or not your dog can handle high protein is something you'd have to try and find out..

Heres a few brands i would highly recommend for working dogs:
Orijen - 36 - 42% protein - £48.99 - £62.99 for 13.5kg
Evo - 42% protein - £42.99 - £52.99 for 13.5kg
Acana - 34 - 38% protein - £42.99 - £55.99

If your not going to be heavily working your dog i can look around for you to see if i can find what London has to offer or potentially surrounding areas. The three foods above are listed to be sold over there but don't know exactly.


----------



## m.bowers (Aug 2, 2011)

raw chicken, evo or orijen


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

m.bowers said:


> raw chicken, evo or orijen


If you are going to feed them raw there is alot more to it then just raw chicken , raw chicken in itslef and alone is not a good diet.

I agree though for kibble orijen is handds down the best , fed my dogs that since pups and it had awesome results never had problems , switched off for a bit to kirklands but hated the results it didnt compare so switchin back.


----------



## pit7burg (Dec 8, 2011)

my pit mastiff is 5 months i feed him iams and he looks great


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

kirkland is great, and doesnt break the pockets.


----------



## Chad M. Lane (Nov 29, 2011)

Kibble wise, Orijen is at the top next to, Acana, Natures Variety, among a few others. . Don't do cans, it'll just rot his teeth out over time. Reason I didn't state Evo as they were just bought out by Procter and Gamble. 

IAMS is a horrible food he may look good now, but in time he'll look much and feel much older than what he really is. 


Cheers,
Chad


----------

